# ATI Radeon 9200 SE 128 MB mit Catalyst 6.14.10.6404



## Experience1986 (12. Januar 2004)

Hi,

Hab seit rund 3 Wochen mein ATI Radeon 9200 SE 128 MB mit Catalyst 6.14.10.6404 Treibern.

Leider fliegt öfters mal der Treiber aus WIndows, also er wird nicht geladen. Dann ist Windows auf 60Hz eingestellt.

Das passier manchmal beim normalen hochbooten, direkt beim Anmeldebildschirm, aber auch wenn ich eingeloggt bin und sich ein anderer User an meinem Rechner anmeldet, und ich mich danach wieder anmelde / in mein Konto-Switche.

Habe:
Windows XP Pro SP1
Catalyst 6.14.10.6404 Treiber
512MB DDR Infineon
AMD 2200+

ich hoffe ihr habt ne Lösung, ich will nicht schoooon wieder neuinstallieren.


----------

